# Conexant Falcon II NTSC Video Capture Card



## ounderfla69

When you started media center did you go through signal setup in the task bar settings?


----------



## trogalicious

Wouldn't you have to have a tuner? This being a capture card is great, but I don't think you can just pop in a cap. card and then hook up cable to watch it.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ounderfla69* 
When you started media center did you go through signal setup in the task bar settings?

I set the settings in media center to cable with no top-box and I only get stuttering audio and a black screen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
Wouldn't you have to have a tuner? This being a capture card is great, but I don't think you can just pop in a cap. card and then hook up cable to watch it.

I thought I could because I watched t.v. on it before in xp. Why else would it have a coaxial cable input?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
I set the settings in media center to cable with no top-box and I only get stuttering audio and a black screen.

I thought I could because I watched t.v. on it before in xp. Why else would it have a coaxial cable input?









As far as it being an NTSC card, I would assume it would tune NTSC signals. If you have digital cable, i'm guessing you're out of luck.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
As far as it being an NTSC card, I would assume it would tune NTSC signals. If you have digital cable, i'm guessing you're out of luck.

It is standard cable, like 60 channels or so. I do not have digital


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
It is standard cable, like 60 channels or so. I do not have digital









right, but your cable plugs into a set-top box too though, right? also, I don't mean HD.. just a digital signal. It could be that your cable company is broadcasting out in atsc, not ntsc.


----------



## Dopamin3

I don't think it has a set-top box, but I'm not really sure. I never really checked the cable lines and I don't know much about it, but as far as I know this is a straight cable line. We do have one digital box but its in another room and doesn't share the connection with the line I have in my room so its just expanded basic cable. Also, I'm getting stuttering audio so I think it is somewhat working.


----------



## trogalicious

Okay, so if you have a digital box somewhere else, I would be willing to bet that both of the lines are digital. I would imagine that there is going to be issues with how the ntsc card tries to decode the cable into your machine.

Is there any software with the card that will allow you to scan for QAM channels? That's all that I could think of...


----------



## Dopamin3

I pulled this card out of an old HP computer. The only sort of documentation I can find is an xp 32 bit driver from hp's website. The card says ASUS on it but can't find it listed anywhere on their site. I don't know how I could scan QAM.


----------



## trogalicious

I don't know what to tell ya. I've dug around on google for you too, but can't come up with much more than this link about the same card, etc. I'm tapped out on information. Best of luck.


----------



## Dopamin3

Thanks for your help. I'll see if I can test the cable line with an old tv and mess with it tomorrow. It bugs me though because Media Center detected a cable line automatically but all I get is stuttering audio. I have a feeling its drivers or something. Time for bed...


----------



## EvilGenius007

I'd suggest trying some rabbit ears or a VCR to try and eliminate variables. If it doesn't work with a VCR, you know it's a driver/hardware issue. If it does, you know it's your cable's fault.


----------



## Mikey976

i have this exact card, and took me forever to find the xp drivers for it. 
how ever i can tell you it is a tuner card. with fm radio if im correct also.

i suggest going thru the full tuner setup within VMCE
im currently using mine with win 7 x32


----------



## JeremyFr

I to also have this card, Vista's drivers should work fine for it, its an NTSC/FM tuner only, no ATSC or QAM/DVB.

BTW digital Cable does not use ATSC standards for broadcasting there channels most major providers (especially Comcast) use QAM encoding, some use the older DVB standard, ATSC is broadcast (read as Over the Air) only.

If you're getting stuttering issues/black screen it could be the tuner has gone bad, or possibly another driver or overlay issue that you'll need to investigate. Its actually an Asus built Tuner card based on Conexant chipset.

When I ran this under XP I had to download drivers directly from HP for it, but like I said when using it with Vista I just used the built in Vista drivers and it worked perfectly.


----------



## JeremyFr

BTW here's a link to the XP driver at HP....

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/g...reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*


I set the settings in media center to cable with no top-box and I only get stuttering audio and a black screen.

I thought I could because I watched t.v. on it before in xp. Why else would it have a coaxial cable input?










There is a tuner on the card and you should be able to see the cable, when you set it up did it go through the channel scan?


----------



## XweAponX

*DING!* - Just so you know, the driver and software that cones with the device - DOWES NOT WORK under Windows 7 x64.

It does work under 32 bit windows 7. The Original HP Systems that had this particular card - Were Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005.

Also, you MUST have the "remote" that comes with the system - If ya dont got it? Might as well toss the card. Dont got the Remote, then ya cant set it up in Windows 7 Media Centre

I know all this, cos I got the exact card, it WILL NOT work in 64 bit windows - It will only work if you have regular - Non Digital Cable. I got Digital Cable, so it will not work, even though it actually detects the signal - But again YA GOTTA HAVE THE INFRARED REMOTE yhat comes with the HP System - If ya dont got it, then throw the card in the garbage.


----------



## evillord0011

what cord/wire is that in the up right hand side? Also what does that cord/wire attach too?


----------



## evillord0011

what cord/wire is that in the up right hand side? Also what does that cord/wire attach too?


----------

